# Help! M&P What am I doing Wrong!



## Sweetums (Jul 18, 2013)

My original aim was CP, but I inherited (a friends GrandMa) a lot of M&P Supplies.  I've been watching YouTube videos and reading here a lot (both methods).  

Today I decided to try the M&P, I used the microwave, but it never actually melted!  It thickened up like Vaseline every time I took it out!  I figured all microwaves are a little different so I heated on 7 instead of High/10.   Used 22 seconds, than 11 after that. 

When the microwave method wasn't working, I set that aside, cut up more and started over on the stove.

Is it something I did? Or is there possibly something wrong with the Base?  Is there a way to use the stuff?  I have 20-30 pounds of it!  Wrapped in plastic bags in 1.5 pound lots.

The photo on the L shows a new piece of the Glycerin Base and the thick scum it left in the pot.  The photo on the R shows, the blob I managed to dump into my silicone baking dish.

I appreciate any and all help/advice.


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweetums said:


> My original aim was CP, but I inherited (a friends GrandMa) a lot of M&P Supplies. I've been watching YouTube videos and reading here a lot (both methods).
> 
> Today I decided to try the M&P, I used the microwave, but it never actually melted! It thickened up like Vaseline every time I took it out! I figured all microwaves are a little different so I heated on 7 instead of High/10. Used 22 seconds, than 11 after that.
> 
> ...


 
I have never used the micro for m&p  always the crock pot or double boiler , kinda looks like rebatch   to me.

do any of the boxes say any thing on them , what it is or from where?


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 18, 2013)

Melt and Pour is for patient Saints.  I tried it, even made some from scratch and would rather deal with ricing and acceleration than try to pry a congealed blob off of a spatula and into a mold.  I think the trick is to keep stirring so you maintain the temperature and don't allow it to cool and get a skin.  On the upside, you've got lots of material to practice with!


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 18, 2013)

*Need Help Please!*

@ robtr31 thank you for your response.  

Unfortunately, there are no boxes or information with the base.  We found the individual bags (each sealed with a twist tie) in a big box.  There was lots of EO's, FO's and colors too.  But I decided not to even try any of that stuff today.  I just wanted to make some cupcake bases.  

I figured if I used plain M&P for the base of my cupcakes, I could get a little more artistic with the top.  How do all the YouTubers make it look so easy?

It feels like déjà vu, melting chocolate with a drop of water makes a similar mess!


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't know. Are the chunks small when you microwave? I melt on full power, cover with plastic wrap, for 15 second bursts. Once it is melted it is thick liquid. Is it melt and pour or is it simply glycerin soap? If it is glycerin soap (think soap aisle and Pear's soap) it will not melt like M&P.


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 19, 2013)

@mel z   Thank you for your response.

The box had "Soap Making Supplies" hand written on it.  So I assumed it was M&P, as each bag has about the same amount in them (1.6 pounds). Most of that is the clear stuff I tried melting (like the photo on the left).  But there is a small amount of white in each bag as well.  I also found a couple of "Milky Way" molds in the box and a recipe for bath fizzes.

I did cut the clear base into rather small chunks.  Is it possible I cut it up too fine?  When the stuff was hot it reacted very much like "Hot Glue" does on silicone. Thick but easy to pull off the spatula and baking dish, while hot.  The reaction to the pot and the bowl, was also as you'd expect hot glue to be:  near impossible to scrape off!  

Once the blob (photo on the R) in the baking dish turned white!  It is no longer transparent!

My microwave bowl is white, which makes pictures difficult.  I'll try again (following what you do) and try getting more pictures.  I did verify it is soap!  I washed my hands with it!  I need to find a way to do something with it :-(


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

Too bad there are no labels. 

I cut into 1 inch or so chunks, I don't know if size matters or not to be honest.

Found this link it may be helpful, I'll quote about aged M&P, but the entire page is a quick read and worth it:



> What is the shelf life of melt and pour soap?
> 
> We recommend using our soap bases within one year of purchase. The fresher the soap the better. However, the base will never go “bad”; they will never grow mold or go rancid. Over time they will start to lose moisture…over the years they will lose so much moisture that they may appear crumbly. Although the soap will not look as good, it will still be 100% safe to use. We’ve seen 5 year old melt and pour soap that looked great! *If you do come across an old and crumbly soap base, try adding a little liquid glycerin at 10% – this should bring it back to life.*


 I bolded the important part.

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...-soap/talk-it-out-tuesday-melt-and-pour-soap/


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

Thinking about the adding of the vegetable glycerin, I think the best way to do that is the double boiler, very gently and slow. I wouldn't do that in the microwave as glycerin gets very hot. 

Just cut soap, any old way will be fine, put in pot, add vegetable glycerin (you can run out and get some at drugstore either by face creams and lotions or first aid, or WalMart usually first aid bottom shelf, and not wait on shipping), and very slowly melt and stir together.

If you don't have a double boiler, you can put a pot in a large skillet with water but keep on the lowest the flame will go. Or take a large pot and put crumpled aluminum foil balls in bottom, then add water, and the top pot.


----------



## Crombie (Jul 19, 2013)

*Possibly Rebatch?*

Looking at your second picture, I'm wondering if you have rebatch vs melt and pour base.  You work with them in totally different ways.

If it is melt and pour, cut in 1/2" size cubes.  I do not use the microwave - I use a small crockpot on its lowest setting and two pounds take about one hour to melt.

However, if this is rebatch, MP techniques will not work.


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 19, 2013)

*Help What am I Doing Wrong?*

First thank you all for responses/help.

If this is "Rebatch Soap". What if anything can be done with it?

Is M&P really this difficult for everyone just starting?  How do all the YouTubers make it look so easy?

Today, I opened a new bag and used only the White Base.  As suggested, I used 500 grams of base and added 50 grams of Glycerin.  (Lucky for me, I had some in my cupboard waiting until I can afford the remainder of  necessary supplies for CP). 

I'm wondering if I am doing one of 2 things wrong:  not heating enough or overheating?  

I just took the temp it's 140*F.  Is that hot enough?  I have no idea what it should be.

I have it on the top of a double boiler.  Is Soap Base like chocolate?  If chocolate gets even a wif of steam/moisture it "seizes" (turns into a rock hard lump) although its still tasty, it can't be remelted and reused in that way!

I am a bit desperate for some/any degree of success.  My husband gave me a budget of $100.  I agreed not to spend more until I make something (I'm not planning to sell soap!) that doesn't look like an ugly lump.  But I don't work over the Summer, so I need to prove to my him I can do something with what I already have.  Otherwise, I won't be able to convince him to let me get any more "toys".

As always, thanks


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't know sweetums, hopefully someone with more experience will come along and help. Here are the basics according to SoapQueen a.k.a. Brambleberry, so you can see on a video what they look like once melted, it isn't runny like water, and some bases get cold quick and are hard again once melted within a minute or two in the dish. So, you may be doing everything right, just the base is from a different manufacturer and not as workable. I have some that only stays workable for about a minute or two, if that long. But I also have an Essential Oil from the same company that turns into a cold glop in the fridge, I don't think that is what EO's do as the ones from better companies do not. So, you may have the stuff from a craft store. Still good soap, but may not be soap that is workable, especially after years of sitting. Hopefully someone with more experience will come along and tell you or at least guess with more experience...

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL05E2F1EF0838281A


----------



## ocean_soul (Jul 19, 2013)

Huh, this is strange.  I find M&P soaps easy to make (although I admit, I've never done anything ambitious with mine).  It may take awhile to melt the bases down, normally several minutes in the microwave for a 3lb batch.  Stirring periodically helps a lot when the soap is partially a thick liquid but still has chunks in it.  Whenever my soap starts to cool a bit it and a skin forms on the top stirring it is normally enough to do the trick, if not then a few extra seconds in the microwave ought to take care of it.  

I have found that when my M&P base drops to approx. 120 or below that's when it starts solidifying on me, but I get my bases from Brambleberry.


----------



## Crombie (Jul 20, 2013)

*Not MP*

If the instructions told you to add glycerin to the soap base, it is NOT melt and pour.  You don't need to add anything to melt and pour - it is ready to melt and mold.  And, it is not difficult.   I don't know what you have, but it is not MP.  And I've never heard of adding glycerin to rebatch, either.

Does your product have any kind of manufacturer or wording or number on it?  We will keep trying to help you.


----------



## Sweetums (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to post an update.  I developed Tennis Elbow and couldn't move my arm.  

I added the Glycerin as suggested, here.  It worked!  I also let it melt slowly for a very long time.  Next I will try melting without the glycerin.  

Thanks to all for your help/support


----------



## mel z (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy to hear Sweetums! Do keep us posted as I find it very interesting.


----------

